# Installing Leopard on a PC



## mab1376 (Nov 9, 2007)

is it possible to do?

check my system specs on the side.

i can get my hands on the OS no prob so just let me know.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2007)

Eeew.... Why?  Search for a program called boot-camp.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

i think boot camp is for windows on a mac and not vice versa.... 

you'll need to find a patch for it to run your machine, they only have patchs for tiger atm, not for leopard, so you're going to have to wait i think


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2007)

You're right Pancho, but there is a program to do it the other way around.. I'm giving a call to someone to find out right now.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

i know theres pearpc, which is an emulater, but since macs dont use ppc's anymore, that wouldn't work. and i think you'd still need the patch for vmware.


----------



## FatForester (Nov 9, 2007)

Leopard came out for PC right around the official release. You might want to check out OSX86 project for some details on getting it done. I actually tried out the Leopard release, and I got it installed on my laptop, but the manual patching part of the setup didn't work. If you want it, I would wait until they have a better more streamlined approach to installing it. Right now Leopard + PC is just a headache.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

cool fatforestor, i'll check it out, yeah the patchs and stuff can be a pain since they are very new and people haven't streamlined them into the install cd, etc.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

i just saw the iso on nforce.nl

my brother wants to use it for his recordings, i've given him windows solutions but he refuses to use them and is intent on buying a mac book. personally i don't want to give into the hype.

but if i could dual boot it on my PC that would be sweet.

i'll checkout the OSX86 project thanks for the info.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

Installing Leopard on a PC is illegal.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Installing Leopard on a PC is illegal.



i dont think so.. can you back it up? otherwise osx86/pearpc/vmware would've been dead a long time ago.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i dont think so.. can you back it up? otherwise osx86/pearpc/vmware would've been dead a long time ago.



OSX86 is a go around, "hack", and is totally illegal. It breaks the Apple contract.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2007)

i think theres a line between breaking the apple contract and the law...


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i think theres a line between breaking the apple contract and the law...


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

ehh who cares, its not like if you install it their gonna knock on your door and be like "uhh excuse me you cant do that, please un-install it"

screw them and their monopolistic ideals of their OS has to be install on their hardware.

and besides you have to be retarded to to expect customer support after doing that so who cards if you "broke the contract".


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2007)

I never bought an o/s from Apple!  There is no contract!


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not telling you not to install it, I'm letting you know it's illegal. Lol what's even funnier is that you want to install their OS and use it but your sitting here now saying screw it. You contradict yourself. If you want help with how to do this, as I have done the install and you can PM me.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> I'm not telling you not to install it, I'm letting you know it's illegal. Lol what's even funnier is that you want to install their OS and use it but your sitting here now saying screw it. You contradict yourself. If you want help with how to do this, as I have done the install and you can PM me.



No don't screw the OS, screw paying for it if you can't install it on anything.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> No don't screw the OS, screw paying for it if you can't install it on anything.



What are you talking about? It's meant to be installed on an Apple computer not a PC. Therefore, I really don't know what you mean by it can't be installed on anything. People who steal OSes make me laugh. 

EDIT: If anything, you should be mad at MS for not letting you install a partitioned vice OS on PCs.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

People who buy OSes for $130 and up and can only install it on a mac and nothing else make me laugh.

all they would have to do is implement 3rd party hardware support.

I can download a copy of Ubuntu for free and throw it on any PC and chances are it will work without a hitch.

Just seems dumb why you would go any other route unless forced to by some proprietary software for a job or school.

Don't get me wrong theres alot a flaws in the MS operating systems also, just look at Vista.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> People who buy OSes for $130 and up and can only install it on a mac and nothing else make me laugh.
> 
> all they would have to do is implement 3rd party hardware support.
> 
> ...



Cool, well have fun with figuring out things in the future with your attitude. Good luck!


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 10, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i think theres a line between breaking the apple contract and the law...



Breaking the apple contract doesnt break the law but it does make you susceptible to criminal charges as well as suing.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Breaking the apple contract doesnt break the law but it does make you susceptible to criminal charges as well as suing.



how would they find out, unless you tell them?


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> how would they find out, unless you tell them?



Anytime Apple releases an update and you accept the download.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Anytime Apple releases an update and you accept the download.



So by accepting a download it tells apple its installed on a non apple computer and you broke the contract?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2007)

i dont think that downloading will tell it if its genuine or not, and it doesn't have a gay authentication system like ms does. the only thing you have to watch out for is making sure you aren't connected to the internet during the os installation cause thats the only time your os will call home.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 10, 2007)

Downloading and reporting bugs will report your information to Apple.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i dont think that downloading will tell it if its genuine or not, and it doesn't have a gay authentication system like ms does. the only thing you have to watch out for is making sure you aren't connected to the internet during the os installation cause thats the only time your os will call home.



thats what i figured.

plus im sure theres a patch out there to block it.

APPLE.MAC.OSX.LEOPARD.V10.5.ISO-OSX

----------
::How to::
----------

1. Unrar
2. Burn
3. Install

---------
::Group::
---------

If you need us, then find us



Ravenas said:


> Downloading and reporting bugs will report your information to Apple.



then find patched versions of the updates.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2007)

Just to let people know, it is technically illegal to install OS X on a Non-Apple machine. It breaks the EULA of the OS, which they can sue you for, if they desired.

But anyway, it is only a technicality. It's not like they'll come knocking on your door.


@mab - People that pay $130 for Leopard make you laugh, huh? For $130, you get a retail copy of an OS that is as feature laden as Vista Ultimate. Not a bad deal, imo. Some people actually like to legally purchase their software. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Just to let people know, it is technically illegal to install OS X on a Non-Apple machine. It breaks the EULA of the OS, which they can sue you for, if they desired.
> 
> But anyway, it is only a technicality. It's not like they'll come knocking on your door.
> 
> ...




i Got Vista Ultimate w/ a core 2 6300 and a intel motherboard for $220 which i then sold the mobo and processor and mobo for $220 

so i indeed have a legal copy of Vista, along with XP was givin to me by my girlfriends father who upgraded to vista, so that as well is a legal copy.

i also just installed fedora 8, thats 3 feature filled OSes that can run on almost any machine for no money.


----------



## FatForester (Nov 10, 2007)

I love how this has become a discussion on law. Apple should view people interested in their OS as a compliment, because it could potentially bring people over to their platform. However, if anything is illegal in all this, it should be the fact that Apple forces its consumers into proprietary EVERYTHING. The beef I have with Apple is the fact that they "nicely" bully customers into their proprietary, closed platform, and then show it off in their ignorant advertising. But who can honestly blame them when it works? 

Apple would gain a lot of credibility if they opened up their operating system for all PC's. Apple is unique because of their die hard fans, so even if OSX was open to PC's, those same people will keep buying Apple hardware. When you hear their advertising campaign about how superior it is to Windows, then what's actually stopping them from opening it up to PC's? As people found out with the Leopard release, Apple isn't ready to support 3rd-party apps, which is one of the consequences of becoming popular. Whenever they can handle the increasing popularity of their OS, I don't see why they shouldn't jump over to the PC bandwagon. Heck, MS NEEDS the competition now a days, so this would really benefit everyone!


... Holy crap, I need to shut up. I have a tendency to just go on rants like this when it involves Apple for some reason. Hopefully it wasn't  _too_ biased...  Anyway, rant over!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 10, 2007)

the best of it all is that they are using an eula as the reason, which has never been precided over in court as a leagal contract.

eula = not worth the paper its writen on.

not sure about running it on a pc tho, would be fun to try i think.


----------



## Ripper3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Installing Leopard on a PC is illegal.



So is installing Windows on a PC when you did not buy it. 


PearPC didn't work for Tiger, only up to Panther.
Tiger was cracked for PC use by the OSX86 team, who have already been working on Leopard, but the current way to crack it is a little bit user-unfriendly.

I didn't read through the whole thread, I'm too lazy today, so sorry if someone else said it already.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 10, 2007)

you're right ripper lol. im waiting for some more popularity of leopard on pc's, and a new hdd, then i install it.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 10, 2007)

panchoman said:


> you're right ripper lol. im waiting for some more popularity of leopard on pc's, and a new hdd, then i install it.



ditto, for now i'll stick w/ fedora. its close enough.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 11, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> So is installing Windows on a PC when you did not buy it.
> 
> 
> PearPC didn't work for Tiger, only up to Panther.
> ...



If it's OEM, it's not illegal. If the OS came with your computer your not allowed to install it on another. Get your facts straight.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 11, 2007)

yup a dell or hp oem xp disc will work perfectly on any properly tattooed bios. as well as other companies i'm sure.

however hp now tattoos their bios' per model so you need the specific disc, whereas dell discs don't care.


----------

